# Quick Trim Mod



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello









Here is a cheap and easy trim modification that completely changed the look of the area around the bathroom door and along the floor. 
Take Care!
Tony

*BEFORE*








*AFTER*


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I think that's the same trim I have going into my den.... AT HOME...









VERY NICE!!!








Only the finest things in life huh?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oooh Oooooh!!! I reeeeeealllllly like that one!

Oh honeeeeyyy!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

VERY nice!!! What a difference a little piece of trim can make, eh? How did you attach it to the wall??


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

WOW, looks real fancy like now. Good job, really dresses it up.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> VERY nice!!! What a difference a little piece of trim can make, eh? How did you attach it to the wall??


Thank you

I used a trim nail gun to attach the trim to the wall along with a little Elmers wood glue. I did put some silicone under the floor trim so water and such would not seep under the it and lift the flooring. Gave it a nice seal to the floor. I had Sherwin Williams match the paint color to the doors.

Take care
Tony


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks good Tony, I would never have thought to do that.
Bob


----------



## 1STONE (Apr 22, 2008)

looks great, really dresses it up


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Oooh Oooooh!!! I reeeeeealllllly like that one!
> 
> Oh honeeeeyyy!


X2


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice work!!


----------



## materialgirl (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks great... Can't believe I didn't think of that... We even put up new borders and I remember thinking what is this weird trim stuff around the bathroom door....... oh honey







I found another mod.... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, that makes a huge difference! It looks great!


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job. I'll have to keep DW from seeing that one.


----------



## KurtR (May 8, 2004)

Hi Tony, just wondering where you got the trim?! The wife must have it!!! Is it foam or wood trim?
Thanks, Kurt


----------



## Dobimax (Jan 16, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

KurtR said:


> Hi Tony, just wondering where you got the trim?! The wife must have it!!! Is it foam or wood trim?
> Thanks, Kurt


Hi Kurt

The door trim was in a package at Home Depot for around $15. The floor trim was also found at Home Depot for around $7. All the pieces are wood. I matched the paint to the door color at Sherwin Williams, that was another $15. Just used Elmer's glue and a few tack nails to hold it in place. A trim nail gun makes the job quick but you can do it with a hammer and nail set if your careful. The nails are going into either the aluminum frame or the flimsy wall board so that is why I also used glue. I put the floor trim down into a wet bed of silicone to seal around the floor so no water creeps under there and lifts the linoleum. It completely change the look as you enter the door. Pretty fancy for little cost, well worth it, glad I did it.

Take Care








Tony


----------



## 4beeps (Jan 25, 2007)

Tony,
Do you think of "Liquid Nail" would work? What an awsome mod - it really dresses up the second home.
Looks like a memorial day project for me. Thanks for the idea.

4BEEPS


----------

